# Sindaco Stopometer movement ??



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Afternoon all,

Trying to fix of replace this movement to get this lovely watch going again  I have case off and can tinker round with it, but wondered if anyone has any advise one getting this going again 

Got it off the TZ forum  (cheers John) some of you may have seen...

Cheers for looking 










The one on the left


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

you might find this useful :thumbsup: the same but different jewel count afaik http://www.watchrepairtalk.com/topic/3088-sicura-chrono-17-jewel-finished/


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've had an fixed loads of these, it is the EB8420 pin lever Chronograph movement. For a start the bronze looking spring clip has moved and not siiting on the wheels correctly.

Heuer used this movement in the 1960's. : http://www.calibre11.com/heuer-easy-rider/


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Roy said:


> I've had an fixed loads of these, it is the EB8420 pin lever Chronograph movement. For a start the bronze looking spring clip has moved and not siiting on the wheels correctly.
> 
> Heuer used this movement in the 1960's. : http://www.calibre11.com/heuer-easy-rider/


 one of the fingers are broke to Roy i believe , the top one


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

andyclient said:


> one of the fingers are broke to Roy i believe , the top one


 Could have just come of the pinion :thumbsup:


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks guys... Ill look into putting it back in place first before sourcing a replacement 

Thanks Roy and again thanks Andy  your both gents


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

GOT IT GOING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CHEERS GUYS


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

so far so good, keeping time, now just got to figure how to set time using the crown rather then manually setting it with a screw driver !!

Also lost on of the orange pointers so will have to find a replacement...

Than a suitable strap .... 

Next mission when i get a mo !!


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Roy said:


> I've had an fixed loads of these, it is the EB8420 pin lever Chronograph movement. For a start the bronze looking spring clip has moved and not siiting on the wheels correctly.
> 
> Heuer used this movement in the 1960's. : http://www.calibre11.com/heuer-easy-rider/


 Hi Roy/all after some advise again plse

stopped again but managed to get it apart again .. loose pins so pushed it back in again !! Starts ticking again ..
can't get the crown back in also need a small pointer .. it was orange any ideas on how to source one that fits !?! 
I think that's it for now !! :notworthy:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stems on these can be a pain to get back in. Loosen the lever too much and it will come out completely. Loosen the lever and try to manipulate it into the stem groove then tighten the screw. The lever is unfortunately attached to the screw so it is very fiddly. 
As for the hand, I do not have any of I would send you one. A cut down and painted seconds hand would work if you have any to fit. I'm sure there will be selections of assorted Chrono hands on eBay too.

A lot of info here :

https://watchguy.co.uk/a-labour-of-love-sicura-chronograph-eb-8420-74/


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Roy said:


> Stems on these can be a pain to get back in. Loosen the lever too much and it will come out completely. Loosen the lever and try to manipulate it into the stem groove then tighten the screw. The lever is unfortunately attached to the screw so it is very fiddly.
> As for the hand, I do not have any of I would send you one. A cut down and painted seconds hand would work if you have any to fit. I'm sure there will be selections of assorted Chrono hands on eBay too.
> 
> Stems on these can be a pain to get back in. Loosen the lever too much and it will come out completely. Loosen the lever and try to manipulate it into the stem groove then tighten the screw. The lever is unfortunately attached to the screw so it is very fiddly.
> ...


 Thanks again Roy :rltrlt:

I'll persevere... think I need the plate to hold the wheels in place as well !! 
And yes the stem is not kind at all lol

and worse news i think I've just snapped a chronograph wheel aaahhh

might just look for a whole new unit a and fit it !! 
thanks again Roy :yes:


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi Roy.. all can anyone send me a link to get a replacement movement for this plse .. and a small little pointer ?? 
many thanks :yes:


----------

